# MP 360 Baton Holder



## danteh (26 Feb 2019)

Can anyone let me know what brand and baton size that most MPs use WRT the 360 baton holders.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (26 Feb 2019)

Depends on where you are.

Some of the old POS ASP batons are still being used, so they'd be short.... 16" I believe.

I don't think anyone makes a swivel holster with rotational retention for ASP.

Some places have moved to Monadnock AutoLock batons with the power tip, some with the rounded end cap, some with the regular. They are a far superior product to the ASP steel batons or any friction lock product. It honestly depends on what was procured by your local detachments. For the most part, I've seen 18 and 21 inch batons, but there's everything from 16 to 26 inch. It all depends on where you are and what you're issued.


----------



## garb811 (26 Feb 2019)

To expand on the a/m, the only authorized batons are detailed in CF MP Gp Order 2-830.1, there are three models with a range of lengths for each. 

If you are thinking about buying your own, dont.  As per Gp Order 2-830, "The use of personally acquired intermediate weapons and restraints is prohibited."


----------

